# Kan mob viability?



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

After looking at the new Deffdread and killa kan kits (which are full of WIN) I've been thinking about doing a kan mob Ork army. I was thinking of using two Big Meks (Either two SAG + Grotz or 1 SAG/1 KFF) to get 2 Deffdreads as troops and then fill up on killa kans.

I have 3 questions:

What would you suggest I arm these guys with?

How would I bulk the army out to 1500pts?

While I'm not looking to make this uber-competative, is this kind of army viable?


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

It is really cool that the big mek lets you field one deffdread as a troop, but the problem starts when you look at page 90 in core rulebook. Troops which also is a vehicle aren't scoring. So only using kans and dreads wont win you the game. Sorry, but.. to answer your questions.

1. I got some favorites as it comes to arming deffdread and killa kans. For the deffdread I personally use 2 extra cc weapons for giving that extra punch in cc. It can be good for keeping them effective to give them armour plates and riggers, simply to keep them moving forward the enemy
Killa kans I use grootzookas on, because, they are awesome, the are cheap and really effective. Their high str makes them effective against most targets, marines, MC, guards, simply everything will die

2. If you make a list with dual mek, dual deffdread and 9 killa kans, we end up arround 800 pts leaving us with 700 pts for the rest. As I see it the army at this point is lacking 2 things. Scoring units and some longe range firepower. For the scoing units I would suggest for this list running some 'uge mobs of boys, I would say 2 groups of 30 would be great. If you keep them within the range of the KFF they will last alot longer, maybe running 2 meks with KFF wouldn't be bad for keeping all the walkers and boys in cover.
The longe range firepower is needed for either destroying enemy vehicles throwing nasty templates or simply stunning them so they can't fire And whats better for this job than running some lootas, they are simply pure awesome

3. I think a list like this would be able to be competative, maybe not with all 11 walkers, but some number close to that might be able to work.

I hope it gave you some ideas, else send me a message and maybe I can help you come up with some new ideas.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

1) Grotzookas all the way.

2) well the 2 meks 2 deffdreads and the 9 kans is about 800pts +/- a few depending on how you gear them out. that leaves you with roughly 700pts to mess around with, and thats what you should do with it if your just playing for fun. For a more competative list add lots of boyz.

3) it is viable, it is a little hard for most armies to deal with 11 walkers, even more so if you have a KFF giving them all a 4+ save


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Killa Kanz actually have access to BS3 Rokkits, which is a damn lot more predictable then anything else Orks can think of when shooting those Rokkits. That alone would have me field the Kanz w Rokkits every time if I played Orks!

I think that this is highly playable as all armour based things tend to get better and better the more of them you have. Just remember to bring a KFF and you should be home safe on the playable list


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Get a couple of units of Boyz in Battlewagons. Gives you some solid scoring units and also fits in with the Mek theme.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

It's called a "kan wall" list. Basically you take 2 KFF Meks, 9 kans, and up to 2 dreads, then put boyz mobs walking behind the kans so that the kans get 4+ cover from the KFF and the boyz get 4+ cover from the kans. It's fairly effective. Generally you either then support it with lootas and/or give the kans rokkits to break vehicles at range. Snikrot kommandos are also a good fit.


----------



## DaBurgernator (Mar 1, 2010)

Grotzookas are great, but i would definitly recommend varying your weapon choices on the kans. big shootas arent bad, giving you some range while you advance. this is definitly important if you dont go with lootas, although its so much fun to drop 45 shots on those darn termies.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Taking the Kans in a vaccum the grotzooka is definately the most cost effective weapon. Taken in terms of the army as a whole however, rokkits become much more reasonable. I'd personally go for mostly rokkits with a few zookas.

You pays yer money, you makes yer choice.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

My plan was already in line with what Culler said so at least I know I'm on the right track lol.

I would probably have a different weapon in each kan mob, so 1 with Big Shootas, one with rokkits and so on, the improved BS would be great.

For the Dreads I was thinking about going with 4 DCCW is that a good idea?

Thanks for all your help so far


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are going for kans and dreads then I would do a full mech army: the enemy are already going to be at full stretch with their anti-tank so you may as well abuse the fact they'll have little else they can hit transports with.
Since you will be having lots of AV11-12 vehicles its best to just use trucks rather then strething for DC battlewagons, but this will force your boyz units to be small... so I would use them as shoota boyz as support for the walkers

My 1500pt list would look something like:

Big Mek- KFF, PK
Big Mek- KFF, PK
Deff Dread- DCCWs
Deff Dread- DCCWs
11 Boyz- Nob with PK, shootas, big shoota, red truck with boarding plank
11 Boyz- Nob with PK, shootas, big shoota, red truck with boarding plank
11 Boyz- Nob with PK, shootas, big shoota, red truck with boarding plank
11 Boyz- Nob with PK, shootas, big shoota, red truck with boarding plank
3 Killa Kans- rockit launchas
3 Killa Kans- rockit launchas
3 Killa Kans- rockit launchas

I think that is a little over 1500pts (might have to drop a boy) but gives you an impressive 15 vehicles, most/all of which will be under the KFF. Your walkers are the powerbase of your army but your troops can score, meaning a lot of people wouldnt know how to attack you. Your trucks can move 7" and still dakka the hell out of enemies, or just zoom up close and smack vehicles with a PK (if the kans leave any left alive).
I recon the thing you most have to look out for is someone targetting all your troops for destruction and then hoping they can just about keep a troops choice alive and on an objective.... but Im pretty sure that your walkers could easily just walk onto the objectives to force a draw if that happened... or just anhiliated them completely.

All in all... yes, I think that is a pretty viable approach.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> Big Mek- KFF, PK
> Big Mek- KFF, PK
> Deff Dread- DCCWs
> Deff Dread- DCCWs
> ...


Conventional wisdom is that you want to maximize vehicles but in this case, not so much. The reason is that this breaks the army into 2 groups: the trukkers who charge in on round 2 and die and then the walkers supporting them which hit the enemy 2 turns later, thereby feeding your army to them in nice bite-sized chunks (not to mention that you'd have to split the meks between the two groups once the trukks moved.) The strength of a kan wall list is the durability and mutual support of its formation, and works best as kans out front supported by walking boyz mobs, lootas, and dreads.

As far as equipping dreads go, 2 DCCWs works well, as do skorchas. Extra armour is almost a must, grot riggers are potentially useful as well.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> If you are going for kans and dreads then I would do a full mech army:


Gods no.
The strength of multiple kan units is the marching phallanx- kans in front with a 4+ KFF save, boys just behind with a 4+ screening kan save (and 5+ KFF save from barage weapons). This marches up the board shooting up all and sundry until it gets into range for the WAAAGH turn.

With this kind of list ranged weapon synergy happens all by itself- rokkits on the kans and big shootas on the massed shoota boys.

The list you proposed doesn't really overwhelm anti-tank options as the kans are relatively slow. It also leaves you with a few easy to neuter (small) boyz mobs.


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Personally I found that orks without lootas tend to be much more vulnerable to long range support fire and as such they are a must, the lootas job is either to take fire of the rest of the army or to prevent vehicles with massive fire power from shooting until the rest can destroy them in cc.
Aside from that I have experienced warbuggies with tl-rl and battlewagons being effective additions to kan mobs however I havent tried it myself as I dont play orks but have been on the opposite side on the table and buggies deployed and moved tactically can weaken the effective fire on the kan mob to a good extend as they can get side shots pretty easy even rear shots if ignored for a round or two.
Only weakness with buggies were that they die easier than kans, but still they take fire away from the kans and while under kff they are still not that easy to kill.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I did think that this list was a little bit slow and so could use a quick element. As said above I don't think Trukks are the answer. Maybe a small outflanking unit of Deffkoptas with Rokkits?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I've made a list here.


----------



## hungryp (Mar 2, 2010)

My regular group has learned to fear my two Kan mobs, so when setting up first, I like to use them for flank denial, giving them rokkits so they can still add some firepower if they get left out on their own. Otherwise they spearhead the charge, taking advantage of a KFF and shielding the boys coming up behind them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I tend to lean towards one skorcha per deff dread with the rest in DCCWs. That extra S10 hit is nice, but if you're going up against anything but vehicles or termies that S5 AP4 template is going to be a lot more lethal.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Galahad said:


> I tend to lean towards one skorcha per deff dread with the rest in DCCWs. That extra S10 hit is nice, but if you're going up against anything but vehicles or termies that S5 AP4 template is going to be a lot more lethal.


good point.

counter point: the new Deff Dread looks soooo badass with 4 DCCWs


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Counter-counter point: Modify one of the CCW arms. Cut off the claw tips and replace them with flamer heads, run hoses down the length to a big tank on the back, now you have an articulated claw arm with a 'pincher' made out of flamer heads  (should look a little like a flamer version of the techmarine's plasma pistol arm). Or go for something a little simpler and just replace the claw with a heavy flamer entirely, but still keep it on the arm (like the techmarine's flamer arm)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Counter-counter point: Modify one of the CCW arms. Cut off the claw tips and replace them with flamer heads, run hoses down the length to a big tank on the back, now you have an articulated claw arm with a 'pincher' made out of flamer heads  (should look a little like a flamer version of the techmarine's plasma pistol arm). Or go for something a little simpler and just replace the claw with a heavy flamer entirely, but still keep it on the arm (like the techmarine's flamer arm)


I had been struggling with how to model only 3 CCWs without making a deff dread look doofy but this is actually fairly awesome. Problem solved!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad to be of service!

If you wanted to get ambitious you could also use flamer heads for tusks or eyes or nostrils and stick the third CCW on its back like a tail for a fire breathing moster look. But I'm most fond of the articulated weapon arm idea. It's simple yet overcomplicated. Orky to da core.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Counter-counter point: Modify one of the CCW arms. Cut off the claw tips and replace them with flamer heads, run hoses down the length to a big tank on the back, now you have an articulated claw arm with a 'pincher' made out of flamer heads  (should look a little like a flamer version of the techmarine's plasma pistol arm). Or go for something a little simpler and just replace the claw with a heavy flamer entirely, but still keep it on the arm (like the techmarine's flamer arm)


Counter-Counter-Counter point: er ummm I got nothing... 

That is a really sweet idea tho I might have to try somthing like that.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Frankly, I think taking a few Shoota squads for scoring (sufficiently large of course) would do you for scoring.
Taking all your Kanz with Scorchas and Grotzookas, then taking some Lootas and Tankbustas for your elites, there go their transports, and here come to AOE weapons 

Maybe some Deffcoptas too, they can screw vehicles up pretty well (with Rokkits of course, there's no other good option to give them).


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

my imperial dready conversion basically has a giant techno harness coming from the back of it power plant (using the trukk grabbin claw and a few other orky bits - he is pretty awesome - he just sucks in the game! walls of kans are good fun to play - grotzooka's being a very nasty gun if you get an ideal situation (25 wounds on a 10 man squad getting out of a rhino was my best tally!) guard hate them aswell - instakill anyone? the DCCW is so awesome it hurts - just go vs space marines tho - stay away from MC - they pwn you. why dont you just use CC for your anti tank? you dont need shooting from an ork army - well, unless you play an awful lot of eldar anyway... (saying that, i do run 10 lootas with mine...)


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Frankly, I think taking a few Shoota squads for scoring (sufficiently large of course) would do you for scoring.
> Taking all your Kanz with Scorchas and Grotzookas, then taking some Lootas and Tankbustas for your elites, there go their transports, and here come to AOE weapons
> 
> Maybe some Deffcoptas too, they can screw vehicles up pretty well (with Rokkits of course, there's no other good option to give them).


I was trying to get some deffkoptas in but I didn't have room by about 100pts. In the end though I don't think I'll miss them, I'll be struggling to fit all this on the board anyway lol. I'll be wanting 2 Rokkit mobs and 1 Grotzooka mob I think, just to mix it up a little.



MJayC50 said:


> well, unless you play an awful lot of eldar anyway... (saying that, i do run 10 lootas with mine...)


I play _alot_ of Eldar lol.

I like the Skorcha arm idea, I might use that to stop the dredds looking lopsided.


----------

